# Java installation funktioniert nicht richtig?!?



## Sharkie (12. Mai 2011)

Hallo,

ich benutze ein Programm um Digitale Karten für das Navi zusammenzuführen, welches auf Java zurückgreift. Bei der ausführung des Programms bekomme ich immer eine fahlermeldung "Java could not found. It seems Java is installed on your PC but not working correctly". 

Ich benutze Windows 7 und habe nachdem ich diese Fahlermeldung bekommen habe Java deinstalliert und erneut aufgespielt. 

Hat einer eine Idee was ich flash gemacht habe oder welche einstellung ich ändern muss, damit das funktioniert?

Habe absolut keine Ahnung von Java und bin echt verzweifelt.

Danke für eure Hilfe.


----------



## Asgar13 (12. Mai 2011)

Öffne erst mal die cmd und tippe "java" ein, kommt der Hilfestext/Benutzung funktiniert java, wenn nicht, die Fehlermeldung hier posten.


----------



## Sharkie (12. Mai 2011)

Hallo,

habe "java" in cmd eingegeben und bekomme folgende Fehlermeldung:

"Der befehl "java" ist entweder falsch geschrieben oder konnte nihct gefunden werden"

Aber ich habe java aufjdenfall installiert?!?


----------



## Spin (12. Mai 2011)

Bei mir funktioniert java und das hat keinesfalls mit der Console zu tun. Denn java kann man ort nur benutzen, wenn man den Pfad zu jre als Umgebung gesetzt hat.

Was hast du dir denn installiert? Ich hoffe das JRE und nicht das JDK ^^.

Das musst du dir nur von Oracle runterladen und installieren. 

Java SE Downloads

JRE bitte , dann kannst du aufjeden Fall jar's ausführen. Natürlich kann es auch daran liegen , dass du verschiede Versionen benutzt. Schau doch bitte nach ob du 32 Bit oder 64 bit benutzt.

grüße spin


----------



## Sharkie (12. Mai 2011)

Was hast du dir denn installiert? Ich hoffe das JRE und nicht das JDK ^^.


Wie finde ich das den raus was ich installiert habe?




			
				spin hat gesagt.:
			
		

> JRE bitte , dann kannst du aufjeden Fall jar's ausführen. Natürlich kann es auch daran liegen , dass du verschiede Versionen benutzt. Schau doch bitte nach ob du 32 Bit oder 64 bit benutzt.




ok, aber wie kann ich das den checken, wo muss ich nachgucken?

Ich nutze Windows 7?!?

Danke


----------



## Blindxantos (12. Mai 2011)

> Wie finde ich das den raus was ich installiert habe?



einfach nachschauen unter C:\Program Files\Java\ (bzw x86)
bei mir ist da dann ein ordner "jdk1.6.0_25"


----------



## Sharkie (12. Mai 2011)

da steht jre6...ist das gut oder schlecht?


----------



## Blindxantos (12. Mai 2011)

Und hast du eine 32- oder 64-Bit Version? (gibts überhaupt noch 32 bit von win7? )

Das kannst du nachschauen unter:
Systemsteuerung\System und Sicherheit\System

oder rechtsklick auf Computer > Eigenschaften.


und jre6 ist schonmal gut ^^


----------



## Sharkie (12. Mai 2011)

da steht 64 Bit....und nu?


----------



## MarderFahrer (13. Mai 2011)

Also erst mal ist es egal ob du die JRE oder das JDK installiert hast. Entgegen dem, was vorher jemand geschrieben hat. Das JDK bringt nämlich eine jre mit. Aber wenn man nur Programe ausführen und nicht selber kompilieren möchte ist eine JRE natürlich ausreichend.

Da du sagst, die JRE ist installiert aber bei Eingabe von "java" auf der cmd kommt eine Fehlermeldung, würde ich sagen deine "PATH" Environment Variable ist nicht richtig gesetzt. Was eigetnlich merkwürdig ist, da das meiner Meinung nach während der Installation automatisch gemacht werden müsste.

Den Inhalt der PATH Variable kannst du dir ansehen, indem du *echo "%PATH%"* auf der cmd schreibst. (So ist es zumindest bei XP. Bin mir nicht sicher ob man das bei Win7 immer noch so macht)
Ansonsten kannt du auch direkt zum Setting Panel gehen, um den Inhalt der Variable einzusehen oder zu verändern. Diese Seite: How to Add, Remove or Edit Environment variables in Windows 7? zeigt dir, wie man dort hinkommt.

Wenn in der Variable wirklich nichts von Java zu finden ist, müsstest du eigentlich nur den Pfad zu deiner Java exe dort hinzufügen.


----------



## Andi_CH (13. Mai 2011)

Was hab ihr nur immer mit dem cmd - da läuft java bei mir auch nicht, ohne dass ich manuell die Pfade ergänge - die Java-Installation hat das noch nie geschafft.

Die erste und wichtigste Frage an den TO ist doch:
Wie versuchst du denn deinen Applikation zu  starten? Wirklich im cmd drin?


----------



## Asgar13 (13. Mai 2011)

Wenn der Link von MarderFahrer bei dir nicht funktioniert(tut er bei mir nicht), dann versuche diesen hier.

Umgebungsvariablen PATH für Windows Vista anpassen

EDIT: Auf einem frisch aufgesetzen System ist Java schon als Umgebungsvariable gesetzt (Windows 7)


----------



## Crian (13. Mai 2011)

Also unter meinem Windows 7 ist der Pfad gesetzt, aber ich weiß nicht mehr, ob ich das geändert hatte nach der Installation.


----------



## Sharkie (15. Mai 2011)

MarderFahrer hat gesagt.:


> Also erst mal ist es egal ob du die JRE oder das JDK installiert hast. Entgegen dem, was vorher jemand geschrieben hat. Das JDK bringt nämlich eine jre mit. Aber wenn man nur Programe ausführen und nicht selber kompilieren möchte ist eine JRE natürlich ausreichend.
> 
> Da du sagst, die JRE ist installiert aber bei Eingabe von "java" auf der cmd kommt eine Fehlermeldung, würde ich sagen deine "PATH" Environment Variable ist nicht richtig gesetzt. Was eigetnlich merkwürdig ist, da das meiner Meinung nach während der Installation automatisch gemacht werden müsste.
> 
> ...



So, ich habe die PATH gecheckt, und leider ist da kein Pfad zum Java enthalten...ich habe mal in der Installation nachgegcukt, aber ich finde keinen Pfad zu der Java exe....wie kann ich die Java exe finden?

Danke


----------



## firewarrior (15. Mai 2011)

Die liegt wahrscheinlich da: C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin


----------



## Asgar13 (16. Mai 2011)

Sonst einfach mal die Suche anmachen(Begriff: Java) und den Screenshoot posten.


----------



## Sharkie (17. Mai 2011)

firewarrior hat gesagt.:


> Die liegt wahrscheinlich da: C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin



es hat geklappt, habe den PATH gesetztz und jetzt funktioniert JAVA wieder...vielen Dank an alle die geholfen haben.


----------



## Asgar13 (18. Mai 2011)

Bitte auch noch das Thema als "Erledigt" makieren


----------

